# Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem



## Elfchen_19 (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern Nachmittag bin ich aufgrund des "nachweihnachtlichen Umtauschprogramms   " Besitzer einer BALZER MAGNA Spezial Feeder (145 gr WG) in 3,60 m Länge - incl. dem Bissanzeigersystem von Lutz Hülße.

Wer von Euch Boardies hat mit diesem System bitte bisher welche Erfahrungen gemacht (den Bericht von Uschi und Achim habe ich bereits "aufgesogen :q " ) - ist es wirklich so wind- und wettertauglich wie von Balzer selbst beworben ???

Und hat darüber hinaus schon einmal jemand auch mal einfach ohne Hülße-System mit einer einfachen Pose (ich vermute ab ca. 2-3 gr WG) im Nahbereich geangelt (z.B. auf Forellen am Teich), oder gar mit System (offene Rolle) mit dieser doch relativ schweren und steifen Rute auf Forelle und/oder Zander angesessen (Grundmontage) ???

Die Rute ist also gekauft- da wird jetzt auch nix mehr zu tauschen sein  :q - für mich Neuland, da ich bisher noch nicht mit Feederruten geangelt habe. 

Und als bisher streng "monogamer Monfilfischer #6 " werde ich ja jetzt eine neue, ggf. größer dimensionierte (|kopfkrat ) Rolle nebst geflochtener Schnur für z.B. die für mich ebenfalls neue Rheinangelei beschaffen müssen, oder ???

Auch für Vorschläge der preislichen Mittelklasse (Freilaufrolle wär' schon schön, man angelt ja auch mal ohne das System, oder nicht mehr  |kopfkrat ) bin ich sehr dankbar. Ich dachte da z.B. an eine OKUMA EPIX oder eine ABU oder eine SHIMANO Exage.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten/Tipps und Ratschläge und allen Feeder-Experten einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich gesundes und frohes sowie fisch- und erlebnisreiches neues Jahr 2007 :m :m .

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Und als bisher streng "monogamer Monfilfischer #6 " werde ich ja jetzt eine neue, ggf. größer dimensionierte (|kopfkrat ) Rolle nebst geflochtener Schnur für z.B. die für mich ebenfalls neue Rheinangelei beschaffen müssen, oder ???



Ne geflochtene muss es nicht unbedingt sein, Mono ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser:
1. Besserer Puffer beim Auswerfen eines schweren Futterkorbs
2. Besserer Puffer beim Anbiss - eine Barbe in der Stroemung knallt dir sonst beim Anbiss u.U. das Vorfach durch
3. Besserer Puffer im Drill
4. Abriebfester - beim Feedern haben der/die erste(n) Meter ziemlich viel Grundkontakt...

Falls Geflochtene, dann gerade als Feeder-Neuling unbedingt eine Mono davor schalten...

Als Rolle: Schau mal, ob du irgendwo die Okuma Longbow in einer kleinen Groesse bekommst. Die sind vor einiger Zeit bei 3,2,1 echt guenstig gehandelt worden. Habe mir selbst eine in der 80iger Groesse als Ersatz-Karpfenrolle geholt (zum Feedern ist sie zu groß). Ansonsten bin ich absoluter Shimano Fan, habe für Rhein und Neckar die Baitrunner GTE-B und die US-B im Einsatz, seit neuestem auch die GTM-RA für's ganz leichte Feedern...


----------



## esox_105 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

Ich habe mit dem Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem schon auf Forellen geangelt. Da die äußeren Umstände nicht die besten waren (sehr windig), habe ich die Rutenspitze bis zur Wasseroberfläche abgesenkt, und konnte so den Winddruck aus der Schnur nehmen, trotzdem hat das Bissanzeigersystem jeden noch so kleinen Zupfer zuverlässig angezeigt.

Mit den kleinen Glöckchen welche in der Spitze der verschiedenen Bissanzeigerspitzen eingesetzt werden können, braucht man auch nicht die ganze Zeit auf eben diese Spitzen zu glotzen.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

@ Raubfischfan

Das ist doch mal ein (mich wirklich) froh stimmender Tipp und Ratschlag - denn wer in meinem Alter ändert schon sooooo gerne seine Gewohnheiten   :m . Stroft GTM gehört zu meinen Lieblingen bei den Monoschnüren, ist die für den Rhein (z.B.auf Barben) auch zu gebrauchen ???


@ esox_105

Vielen Merci für die schnelle Antwort, habe ich mich also doch nicht von puren Werbesprüchen "verleiten" lassen :m :m - und nach 40-minütigem "Trocken-Training" meíner "kleinen Patschhändchen" mit dem System am gestrigen Abend bin ich guter Dinge, dass ich das am Wasser demnächst auch hinbekommen werde. Den Komfort mittels der Glöckchen vermochte ich mir noch nicht sooo recht vorstellen zu können, aber das ist/scheint ja das I-Tüpfelchen obendrauf zu sein, ansitzen können ohne ständig die Augen gebannt auf eine wippende Spitze halten zu müssen. 

Und die lästige Knicklichtposenmontage für die ersten zwei Stunden (von 06:00 - 08.00 Uhr) am Teich kann ja dann wegen der eingebauten Adapter auch entfallen - endlich angeln, ohne ständig umbauen zu müssen (meine Finger und Augen werden es mir zu danken wissen :q :q ).

Hast Du dann mit der offenen Rollen- oder der geschlossenen Rollen-Montage angessen ??? Beim derzeitigen Beissverhalten der Forellis wäre offen, glaube ich, ggf. vorteilhafter ?!

LG und Danke nochmals

Eddy |kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> @ Raubfischfan
> 
> Das ist doch mal ein (mich wirklich) froh stimmender Tipp und Ratschlag - denn wer in meinem Alter ändert schon sooooo gerne seine Gewohnheiten   :m . Stroft GTM gehört zu meinen Lieblingen bei den Monoschnüren, ist die für den Rhein (z.B.auf Barben) auch zu gebrauchen ???



Es muss noch nicht mal Stroft sein, meistens tut es auch eine billigere, z.B. Trilene oder die Dream Tackle Schnur. Ich schneid sowieso regelmässig die ersten Meter ab, da die beim Wurf mit schweren Koerben doch beansprucht werden und auch regelmässig am grund entlang scheuern. Lieber eine etwas guenstigere waehlen, oefters mal die ersten Meter abschneiden, und wenn man wirklich viel angeln geht, kann man sich zur 2. Saisonhaelfte nochmal ne neue aufspulen.

Wichtig ist die dicke der Schnur - die sollte naemlich auch dem Korbgewicht angepasst sein... ich wuerde z.B. ein 120g Koerbchen nicht mit einer 22er Schnur voll durchziehen:q 
Zum feedern am Rhein würde ich vermutlich eine 25er oder vielleicht sogar eine 28er nehmen, da sind ein paar große Barben drin... wenn du das Glueck hast und eine 70+ mit 120g-Koerbchen durch die Stroemung kurbeln darfst, dann sollten Rolle u. Schnur entsprechend gewählt sein. In einem starken Fliessgewaesser wie dem Rhein ist eine duenne Schnurstaerke einfach nicht so wichtig wie in einem klaren See...

Gruss R-F


----------



## esox_105 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*



> Hast Du dann mit der offenen Rollen- oder der geschlossenen Rollen-Montage angessen ??? Beim derzeitigen Beissverhalten der Forellis wäre offen, glaube ich, ggf. vorteilhafter ?!


 

Ich habe mit offenem Rollenbügel und den entsprechenden Spitzen angesessen, weil ich an der Rute keine Freilaufrolle habe.


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

hallo.
ich hatte diese rute bis vor ca. einem halben jahr auch. 
das bissanzeigesystem funzt super! bei wind einfach die schnur unter wasser drücken und die rutenspitze eintauchen. so hast du eine sehr gute bissanzeige auch bei starkem wind!
auf forelle hab ich die rute auch benutzt. funzt ebenfalls super!
aber ich hab mit geschlossenem rollenbügel und freilaufrolle gefischt (auch mit dem bissanzeigesystem und glöckchen). 
als rolle hab ich eine spro passion 7200 oder beim forellenfischen eine cormoran freilaufrolle benutzt.
jetzt im nachhinein würde ich aber zu einer größeren rolle greifen (mind. 4000er große). als schnur für den rhein würde ich warscheinlich zu einer 25er greifen. zum forellenfischen und normalem feedern im see reicht aber eine 20er vollkommen aus!
achso und auf aal hab ich sie auch schon gefischt (ebenfalls mit freilaufrolle und glöckchen) ich hab mit ihr aale bis 1kg(im see), barsche bis 1,2kg und brassen bis 3,5kg im kanal teilweise in relativ starker strömung gefangen.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

@ Raubfischfan, Axel und Steffen 

Vielen Dank für die Rückantworten :m :m !!!

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Volker2809 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

@Elfchen19: Auch ich besitze die gleichen Feederruten mit dem Bissanzeigesystem. Die Bissanzeige funktioniert tadellos und ich würde es mir auch wieder kaufen. Zu den Ruten hatte ich anfangs die Baitrunner von Shimano benutzt (4500b). Sind aber etwas überdimensioniert für die Ruten. Jetzt benutze ich auch Spro Freilaufrollen. Das genaue Modell weiß ich jetzt nicht. Bespult sind die Rollen mit 0,25er monofiler von Stroft.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

Moin!

Fische die Ruten auch. "Spezial Brassen"
Benutze sie aber eigentlich für fast alles im Süßwasser.
Karpfen, Raubfisch, Brassen, Forellen egal funzt super.

Als Rollen hab ich DegaFreiläufer dran mit unterschiedlichen Spulen und Schnüren.

Normalerweise ist aber immer ne gelbe 10er geflochtene von Sänger drauf und wird nur selten gegen eine 30iger mono getauscht.
Mit feiner Bremse und lockerem Handgelenk schlitzt dann auch nichts mehr aus.

Hab damit auch mal in der Brandung geangelt und sogar Platte und Dorsche gefangen.
Ein 50iger Brandungsdorsch ist aber echt ne klasse für sich an den Ruten :q


----------



## Elfchen_19 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

@ Volker und Torsk NI

Auch Euch beiden herzlichen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise. 

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt eine Rolle mit Ersatzspule zu kaufen, die dann 1 x mit Mono (0,25) und 1 x mit guter Geflochtener (ca. 0,10- 0,12) zu bespulen wären. Scheint mir eine gute "Erstausrüstungsvarainte" zu sein.

Und ein lockeres Handgelenk bekomme ich als ehemaliger Handballer wahrscheinlich immer noch hin |supergri |supergri !!!

Einen guten Rutsch wünscht Euch allen

der Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

Jau! Das locker Handgelenk kannst Du auch noch mit ein paar Meter mono Vorfach unterstützen.

Ich benutze da eine schwarze 30iger Karpfenschnur von Dega die hat eine irre Dehnung. Auch lässt sich die Schlaufenmontage mit mono viel besser machen, da die Reibung beim ständigen Reinholen Auswerfen doch enorm ist.


----------



## karpfenkuno (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

Hallo zusammen,

bin eigentlich von dem Lutz Hülße-System enttäuscht:c , Im Vergleich zu einer klassischen Quiver/Feederspitze ist die Bissanzeige in der Nähe der Rolle von Vorteil.
Schlecht ist jedoch die technische Ausführung des System selbst. Mir ist mehrmals beim Anhieb die Schnur im L.H.-Bissanzeiger fest steckengeblieben. Ergebnis: entweder Anhieb vermasselt und Fisch weg oder noch schlimmer, Fisch hat sich selbst gehakt und dann Schnurbruch:v , weil die Rolle keine Schnur freigeben konnte.

Habe nach ca. 3Monaten das L.H.System wieder abmontiert und fische seitdem "klassisch" mit Feederspitze und Freilaufrolle. Deutlich bessere Bissausbeute.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lutz Hülße Bissanzeigersystem*

Moin Karpfenkuno!

Stimmt das hatte ich auch ganz vergessen musste auch die
Spitzen der Seitenarme leicht umbiegen damit die Schnur nicht 
andauernd rausrutscht.


----------

